# Happy, Tajima & Baradan



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

After outsourcing embroidery for a number of years it’s now time to bring it in house, based in the UK and looking at the what I’m led to believe are the very best machines, I’m presented with:- 

TajiMa or HAPPY 6 head machine for around £32k or a 4 head Baradan for the same price or 6 head Baradan for £37k, are the Baradan machines really that much better? 

Thanks in advance

Jason


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I run both Happy and Tajima. The Happy machines are less fussy than the Tajimas and rarely stop other than for bobbin change. Support from Midwest is first class.

If you go to the Printwear & a Promotion show in January at the NEC you'll get better rates at the show

Barudan are the Big Daddy. Are they better? I'd say they have the edge. They do caps better than anyone else I'd say. 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, I hear mixed reviews about Midwest good to know you consider them first class, the consensus seems to me Happy are one of the easiest machines to work on. Definitely a plus for me with no prior experience. 

I’ll be at p & p for sure, do you think Baradan are really worth the extra money, it’s quite a big difference in cost, compared to Tajima and HAPPY


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I do think barudan are worth the money. Would they be better and offer more? Probably not in the big scheme of things. They've been around for a long time and have been top of their game for a long time. If I'd have had the money I would have probably bought just barudan but they were out of it price league when I started. I started with a tajima neo then tajima tumx (colour screen) and then went Happy and have never looked back. Midwest have been very good to me, if I've ever had a problem my rep sorts it out pronto and is very prompt at returning calls. Where are you located? 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, sounds like I’m pretty much in the same situation as you were, Baradan just out of my price range. What made you switch from Tajima to Happy?

I’m located in Staffordshire so all 3 suppliers are less than an hour away.


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I wasn't getting the support from tajima and both tajima machines were fussy and I'd seen the Happy machines at P&P. They offered me the machine on trial for a month. It was a no brainer. Not sure if AJS do the same but barudan and Happy will send machines on trial. 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

If you'd like any advice setting up the business etc give me a pm and I'll give you some tips. 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

My opinion ,Barudan,Tajima ,Happy.
All are good brands !
If you will chose Barudan,and you do not need more than 9 colours,chose Barudan with round heads !

Look in your area for the service for the brand you will chose !!!!!!


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

Really appreciate the advice and especially the offer of advice is exceptionally kind.

I’m actually leaning towards the HAPPY machine now, will have to see what deal and support I can get, would you say there was any noticeable difference between the embroidery quality between HAPPY and Tajima?


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I think my Happy does better embroidery - is was 300,000 stitches. Tajima wouldn't do it. Happy only stopped for bobbin changes.









Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, that’s incredible, very impressive, 300’000 stitches Wow!!!


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

The stitch quality was incredible. I'd only buy Happy now (or Barudan if right price ) 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbroideryOnline (Aug 18, 2021)

my opinion from originally buying Tajima single heads from Ajs is that Barudan are the best machines if money is no object. Happy are up there in second and AJS are doing everything they can to ruin the Tajima name. Tajima doesn’t enter into the equation if you ask me.

We are currently in the process of getting rid of our tajima machines and moving to either Barudan or Happy. We’ve had both machines are trial and they are great.

AJS are under cutting there own independent sales reps by selling single head machines sub 10k to customers directly.


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

That's not good, at the time I was very tempted by the Tajima, glad we opted for Barudan now, we've since added a Barudan single head machine now too.


----------



## EmbroideryOnline (Aug 18, 2021)

yoffer said:


> That's not good, at the time I was very tempted by the Tajima, glad we opted for Barudan now, we've since added a Barudan single head machine now too.


wish we had, although Happy Japan after hearing of our problems have said they will take the Tajima’s off us in part ex to get us on board. The Barudan and happy are a class above.

Tajima brand is getting badly damaged, it used to be strong and with honour.


----------

